# Kundendiest e.mail?



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
Does anyone have the telephone number or email for Kundendienst?
I seem to need an original Certificate of Conformity, although I have a copy.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Alshymer,

I don't have a contact number but you can email them at [email protected]

Regards,
Chris


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I don't know if any of these would do;
Thomas Neubrand

Leitung Service-Center

Tel.: + 49 7524-999-116
Email: [email protected]

Tanja Stumm
Empfang / Telefon

Tel.: + 49 7524-999-116
Email: [email protected]

Petra Symelka
Kundenberatung Hymer Originalteile u. Zubehör
Tel.: + 49 7524-999-116
Email: [email protected]

Jochen Hess
Werkstattleiter

Tel.: +49 7524-999-116
Email: [email protected]

Michael Dopp

Werkstattmeister

Tel.: +49 7524-999-116
Email: [email protected]

Robert Dukal
Werkstattmeister

Telefon: +49 7524-999-116
Email: [email protected]

Rudolf Hansinger

Werkstattmeister

Tel.: +49 7524-999-116
Email: [email protected]

Markus Aßfalg
Kundenberater

Tel.: +49 7524-999-116
Email: [email protected]

Toni Friedrich

Kundenberater

Tel.: +49 7524-999-116
Email : [email protected]

Timo Kopatschek

Kundenberater

Tel.: + 49 7524-999-116
Email: [email protected]

Udo Schech

Kundenberater

Tel.: +49 7524-999-116
Email: [email protected]


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Kundendienst*

Hi
Is that all you have? 
Thanks 
Alshymer


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

When I replated my Hymer these are the contact details I used

Telefon: +49 7524 999-360

Telefax: +49 7524 999-89313

eMail: [email protected]


----------

